# auf 1000 Meter/Metern Seehöhe



## islandinthesun

Is it _auf 1000 *Meter* Seehöhe_ or _auf 1000 *Metern* Seehöhe_? I think it should be the latter, because I came across a similar phrase a while ago: _In 800 Metern Höhe_.

Also, just so I can understand this kind of construction better, could the second one be rephrased as _In Höhe von 800 Metern_?


----------



## Kajjo

*Rechtschreibung von Zahlen mit Einheiten*

Regel: Im Plural werden Maßbezeichnungen und Einheiten _in Verbindung mit Zahlwörtern_ nicht flektiert.

_Am Wochenende hatten wir eine Temperatur von minus 20 Grad.
Wir haben fünf Dutzend Eier gekauft.
Die Bonbons kosteten nur 30 Pfennig. (ebenso: Euro / Dollar)
Meine Schwester besitzt 25 Paar Schuhe.
Die Schrankwand von 4 Meter Länge beeindruckte uns.
Eine Fläche von 25 Quadratkilometer Buchenwald brannte ab.
Die Spannung betrug 230 Volt.
Bei einer Leistung von siebzig Watt heizt sich die Glühlampe schnell auf 170 Grad auf._

Ausnahmen:
(1) Bei allgemein _bekannten_ _Wörtern_, die auch als Einheit verwendet werden, _darf_ nach Präpositionen, die den Dativ fordern, die Einheit flektiert werden. Dies ist jedoch nur üblich, wenn es sich nicht um technische oder exakte Angaben handelt, sondern die Wiedergabe narrativ oder laienhaft erfolgt.

_Ab einer Höhe von zehn Metern wurde ihm schwindelig.
Ein Gewicht von drei Zentnern war ihm schon zuviel._

(2) Weibliche Bezeichnungen, die auf –e enden, werden immer gebeugt.

_Ein Preis von 20 norwegischen Kronen war uns zu hoch. (die Krone)
Wir haben drei Tassen Kaffee getrunken. (die Tasse)_



islandinthesun said:


> Is it _auf 1000 *Meter* Seehöhe_ or _auf 1000 *Metern* Seehöhe_?


Beides ist also möglich. Besser "über Meereshöhe".


----------



## Frieder

Der gebräuchliche Ausdruck lautet: _1000m über Meereshöhe_, oder 1000m über Normalhöhennull (NHN).


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> oder 1000m über Normalhöhennull


Das ist technisch korrekt, aber die meisten Laien sagen weiterhin "über Normalnull".


----------



## islandinthesun

Kajjo said:


> *Rechtschreibung von Zahlen mit Einheiten*
> 
> Regel: Im Plural werden Maßbezeichnungen und Einheiten _in Verbindung mit Zahlwörtern_ nicht flektiert.
> 
> _Am Wochenende hatten wir eine Temperatur von minus 20 Grad.
> Wir haben fünf Dutzend Eier gekauft.
> Die Bonbons kosteten nur 30 Pfennig. (ebenso: Euro / Dollar)
> Meine Schwester besitzt 25 Paar Schuhe.
> Die Schrankwand von 4 Meter Länge beeindruckte uns.
> Eine Fläche von 25 Quadratkilometer Buchenwald brannte ab.
> Die Spannung betrug 230 Volt.
> Bei einer Leistung von siebzig Watt heizt sich die Glühlampe schnell auf 170 Grad auf._
> 
> Ausnahmen:
> (1) Bei allgemein _bekannten_ _Wörtern_, die auch als Einheit verwendet werden, _darf_ nach Präpositionen, die den Dativ fordern, die Einheit flektiert werden. Dies ist jedoch nur üblich, wenn es sich nicht um technische oder exakte Angaben handelt, sondern die Wiedergabe narrativ oder laienhaft erfolgt.
> 
> _Ab einer Höhe von zehn Metern wurde ihm schwindelig.
> Ein Gewicht von drei Zentnern war ihm schon zuviel._
> 
> (2) Weibliche Bezeichnungen, die auf –e enden, werden immer gebeugt.
> 
> _Ein Preis von 20 norwegischen Kronen war uns zu hoch. (die Krone)
> Wir haben drei Tassen Kaffee getrunken. (die Tasse)_
> 
> 
> Beides ist also möglich. Besser "über Meereshöhe".


Vielen, vielen Dank, Kajjo!


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, Islandinthesun, could you, please give context?
Your question was basically about Dativ vs. Akkussativ.



islandinthesun said:


> Is it _auf 1000 *Meter* Seehöhe_ or _auf 1000 *Metern* Seehöhe_?





Kajjo said:


> Beides ist also möglich. ...



Basically I agree, but I think it depends on context and on the form of the sentence.

Do you mean the general place  or do you mean the place as destination?
As the others stated, it may be that other words are better but it depends also on context what will be the best.


----------



## islandinthesun

Hutschi said:


> Hi, Islandinthesun, could you, please give context?
> Your question was basically about Dativ vs. Akkussativ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically I agree, but I think it depends on context and on the form of the sentence.
> 
> Do you mean the generally place  or do you mean the place as destination?
> As the others stated, it may be that other words are better but it depends also on context what will be the best.


It's part of something that looks like an advertisement: "Bauernhof Kraxner in Lahnenberg: 400 Jahre alt, immer bewohnt, *auf 1438 m Seehöhe*. 6 km vom Dorf entfernt, mitten in der Natur."


----------



## Kajjo

islandinthesun said:


> "Bauernhof Kraxner in Lahnenberg: 400 Jahre alt, immer bewohnt, *auf 1438 m Seehöhe*. 6 km vom Dorf entfernt, mitten in der Natur."


Just use "m" then.


----------



## islandinthesun

Kajjo said:


> Just use "m" then.


Yes, of course. I was just wondering how one would say it.


----------



## Hutschi

In diesem Kontext sind möglich:
"Bauernhof Kraxner in Lahnenberg: 400 Jahre alt, immer bewohnt, *auf 1438 Metern/Meter Seehöhe*. 6 km vom Dorf entfernt, mitten in der Natur."
Es ist Dativ (normaler bzw. umgangssprachlicher Stil) oder ein Maß ohne Endung (eher populärwissenschaftlicher oder wissenschaftlicher Stil).
Es wird der Ort beschrieben.


---
Wäre es das Ziel wäre nur korrekt:  Ich steige hinauf auf 1438 Meter Höhe. (Akkusativ)


----------



## berndf

islandinthesun said:


> Yes, of course. I was just wondering how one would say it.


You would say _Meter_, i.e. no plural ending.


----------



## bearded

Wäre die Schreibweise  ,,auf einer 1000-Meter-Seehöhe'' falsch? (Ich denke: richtig wegen 'einer').


----------



## berndf

Nein, _einer_ geht nicht. Es muss heißen _auf 1000m Seehöhe_. Es gibt nicht die eine oder eine andere _1000m Seehöhe_, sondern nur _1000m Seehöhe_ als solche.


----------



## berndf

Noch ein Nachtrag: Du denkst wahrscheinlich an Konstrukte wie_ in einer Höhe von 1000m über dem Meeresspiegel_. Hier kommt eine andere Logik zu tragen:

_Es liegt auf einer Höhe._
_Auf welcher Höhe denn?_
_Auf der von 1000m über dem Meeresspiegel._
D.h. der unbestimmte Artikel bezieht ich auf _Höhe _alleine (wovon es mehrere gibt) und nicht auf _Höhe von 1000m über dem Meeresspiegel_.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Es gibt .... nur _1000m Seehöhe_ als solche.


Du hast natürlich recht, und mein ,,einer'' war fehl am Platze.  Ich möchte nun meine Frage neu formulieren:

Der Ausdruck ,,auf 1438 m Seehöhe'' ist offensichtlich annehmbar (#8). Kann man/müsste man ihn auch so schreiben:

,,auf 1438-m-Seehöhe'' ?

(Ich weiß, ganz korrekt wäre ,,X Meter über Seehöhe'', aber meine Frage betrifft im wesentlichen die (Nicht?)-Richtigkeit der Bindestriche.)


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> auf 1438-m-Seehöhe'' ?


Nein, das erscheint mir extrem ungewöhnlich und ich würde es als falsch einstufen. Es gibt keinen Grund, von der Normalform "1438 m Seehöhe" abzuweichen.

Im übrigen ist "Meereshöhe" erheblich üblicher als Seehöhe.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> ich würde es als falsch einstufen


Ich dachte: wenn ,,auf'' sich auf ,,Meereshöhe'' bezieht, so sind 1438 und m (undeklinierte ) Attribute von ,,Meereshöhe'' - analog zu ,,(mit einer) 1000-Mann-Einheit''. Da würde man die Bindestriche ja anwenden. Liege ich  ganz daneben?
_auf 1000-m-Meereshöhe _(Meereshöhe = Höhe über Meeresspiegel: ,auf' bezieht sich auf Höhe: auf einer Höhe von...).
_mit 1000-Mann-Einheiten_


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist eine andere Konstruktion.

Die Analogie wäre:
auf einer 1000-Meter-Meereshöhe
auf 1000-Meter-Meereshöhen

Das ist hier aber nicht gemeint. Aus semantischen Gründen ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass es vorkommt. Meereshöhe wäre kein Teil der Maßbezeichnung mehr.


Wir haben: auf/in 1000 m Meereshöhe. = auf/in Tausend Meter Meereshöhe. = 1000 m über dem Meeresspiegel.

Duden gibt Beispiele:

Meereshöhe
BEISPIELE

San Francisco liegt auf Meereshöhe
in 1 500 Meter[n] Meereshöhe _(1 500 Meter über dem Meeresspiegel)_
edit: ergänzt.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> auf/in Tausend Meter Meereshöhe.


Also hier bezieht sich ,auf' auf ,Meter' , wenn ich richtig verstehe..?


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Also bezieht sich ,auf' auf ,Meter' , wenn ich richtig verstehe..?


Ich halte ausschließlich 

_auf 1000 m über Meereshöhe_

für richtig.

Die Wendung

_auf 1000 m Meereshöhe_

ist eine elidierte Form, die zwar nicht selten ist, schon aber eigentlich fälschlich verkürzt ist. Man muss wissen, was gemeint ist, damit der Ausdruck Sinn macht. Eigentlich sollte man das schriftsprachlich gar nicht verwenden, sondern immer mit "über".



Hutschi said:


> Die Analogie wäre:
> auf einer 1000-Meter-Meereshöhe
> auf 1000-Meter-Meereshöhen


Da hat Hutschi recht. Wenn es so gemeint _wäre_, dann wäre die Bindestrich-Schreibweise sinnvoll. Ist sie aber nicht.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> ch dachte: wenn ,,auf'' sich auf ,,Meereshöhe'' bezieht





bearded said:


> Also hier bezieht sich ,auf' auf ,Meter' , wenn ich richtig verstehe..?


Genau. Das _auf_ bezieht sich auf _1438m_ und nicht auf _Meereshöhe_. Der Satz ist auch ohne den Zusatz _Meereshöhe_ richtig. Der Zusatz ist als Präzisierung zu verstehen, die angibt um welches Höhenmaß es sich handelt.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> ,,auf 1438 m Seehöhe''


Vgl.
100 Gramm Zucker
fünf Gläser Wein
neun Tage Urlaub

Vgl. nach einem Jahr Pause


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> neun Tage Urlaub


Hier kommt es auf die Verwendung an.

Ich habe *neun Tage* Urlaub. (Wortgruppe) (normal)

Mit einem Neun-Tage-Urlaub kann ich etwas anfangen. (Aus der Wortgruppe wurde ein Substantiv, Großschreibung am Anfang, Durchkopplung mit Bindestrichen) (Ausnahme bei entsprechendem Kontext und entsprechendem Satzbau)


----------



## elroy

Eben, das ist eine andere Konstruktion.

Ich wollte zeigen, dass die Konstruktion, um die es in diesem Thread geht, der von mir genannten ("neun Tage Urlaub") entspricht.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Ich wollte zeigen, dass die Konstruktion, um die es in diesem Thread geht, der von mir genannten ("neun Tage Urlaub") entspricht.


Warum denn?

Hier geht es um
"auf 1000 Meter Seehöhe" =  "auf 1000 Meter über dem Meeresspiegel" = _metres above sea level _-  feststehende Ausdrücke*: _Höhenangabe von geografischen und technischen Objekten 
*"neun Tage Urlaub" _dagegen nicht.



> Vergl.:
> *Höhen über dem Meeresspiegel (auch See- oder Meereshöhe)* dienen der Höhenangabe von geografischen und technischen Objekten, insbesondere von Höhen der Erdoberfläche (Gelände, Berggipfel), von Ortschaften und Verkehrswegen.


----------



## elroy

Feststehend oder nicht, es ist dieselbe syntaktische Konstruktion.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> es ist dieselbe syntaktische Konstruktion


Ich habe früher auch in diese Richtung hin gedacht, aber jetzt kann ich Deiner Aussage leider nicht mehr zustimmen.
Wie aus den obigen Erklärungen (für mich) klar hervorgeht, wird etwa bei
_100 Gramm Zucker
fünf Gläser Wein_
jeweils die Zucker- und die Weinmenge gemessen und angegeben.
Bei _1000 Meter Meereshöhe _wird hingegen keine Meereshöhe gemessen (die ist ja bekannt, nämlich Höhe Null), sondern
''Meereshöhe'' ist nur eine abgekürzte Angabe der Bezugshöhe, und steht für ''über Meereshöhe'':
1000 Meter Meereshöhe = 1000 Meter (über Meereshöhe).

Die syntaktische Funktion der Wörter ''Wein, Zucker'' usw. unterscheidet sich daher von jener von ''Meereshöhe'' vollkommen.
Es ist also nicht dieselbe Konstruktion.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> _100 Gramm Zucker
> fünf Gläser Wein_
> ...
> Die syntaktische Funktion der Wörter ''Wein, Zucker'' usw. unterscheidet sich daher von jener von ''Meereshöhe'' vollkommen.
> Es ist also nicht dieselbe Konstruktion.


Semantisch bin ich bei Dir. Der Grund, warum ich @elroy nicht widersprochen habe, ist, dass er explizit "syntaktisch" geschrieben hat und da hat er recht. Syntaktisch sind auch hier _Gramm _und _Gläser _die Führungssubstantive und _Zucker _resp. _Wein _die Attribute.


----------



## bearded

Bei ,,derselben syntaktischen Konstruktion'' müssten - aus meiner Sicht - die einzelnen Elemente jew. die gleiche syntaktische Funktion haben.  Dies ist aber bei ,,Zucker'' und ,,Meereshöhe'' nicht der Fall (einmal attributiv/partitiv, einmal nur abgekürzte Angabe: Meereshöhe ist für mich kein Attribut): nur die Wortstellung ist gleich.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> dieselbe syntaktische Konstruktion


Wirklich?
Bei "*auf* 1000 m/ Meter Seehöhe"haben wir eine Präposition die (normalerweise) den Dativ rechtfertigen würde, aber


Kajjo said:


> Im Plural werden Maßbezeichnungen und Einheiten _in Verbindung mit Zahlwörtern_ nicht flektiert.


Wenn vor


elroy said:


> neun Tage Urlaub


eine Präposition stände, würde _Tage_ flektiert: z.B.  "nach neun Tage*n* Urlaub". "Tage" kann man nicht als Maßeinheit betrachten!

Dein Beispiel "neun Tage Urlaub" trägt hier mMn. nichts zum Verständnis der Konstruktion  bei.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> z.B. "nach neun Tage*n* Urlaub". "Tage" kann man nicht als Maßeinheit betrachten!


Das ist richtig und trifft auch auf "die Woche, die Stunde, der Monat, das Jahr" zu. Sie werden als normale Wörter empfunden, nicht als Einheiten.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> eine Präposition stände, würde Tage flektiert: z.B. "nach neun Tage*n* Urlaub". "Tage" kann man nicht als Maßeinheit betrachten!


Das ist kein Argument, sondern spricht eher für das Argument von @elroy. Auch bei Maßeinheiten ist die Einheit das Führungssubstantiv und des Gemessene das Attribut. Da ist nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## JClaudeK

Die Ausgangsfrage lautet:


islandinthesun said:


> Also, just so I can understand this kind of construction better, could the second one be rephrased as _In Höhe von 800 Metern_?


Inwiefern trägt


berndf said:


> Syntaktisch sind auch hier _Gramm _und _Gläser _die Führungssubstantive und _Zucker _resp. _Wein _die Attribute.


zum Verständnis bei .


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Die Ausgangsfrage lautet:
> 
> Inwiefern trägt
> 
> zum Verständnis bei .


Vielleicht habe ich dich falsch verstanden. Die von mir kommentierte Bemerkung von Dir hat also nichts mit deinem "Wirklich?" auf die Behauptung von @elroy, dass es sich um dieselbe synchronische Konstruktion zu tun?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Bei ,,derselben syntaktischen Konstruktion'' müssten - aus meiner Sicht - die einzelnen Elemente jew. die gleiche syntaktische Funktion haben. Dies ist aber bei ,,Zucker'' und ,,Meereshöhe'' nicht der Fall (einmal attributiv/partitiv, einmal nur abgekürzte Angabe: Meereshöhe ist für mich kein Attribut): nur die Wortstellung ist gleich.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Bei ,,derselben syntaktischen Konstruktion'' müssten - aus meiner Sicht - die einzelnen Elemente jew. die gleiche syntaktische Funktion haben.  Dies ist aber bei ,,Zucker'' und ,,Meereshöhe'' nicht der Fall (einmal attributiv/partitiv, einmal nur abgekürzte Angabe: Meereshöhe ist für mich kein Attribut): nur die Wortstellung ist gleich.


Natürlich ist es beide Male ein Attribut, nur eben kein Partitivattribut. Solange dieser Unterschied nicht grammatisch markiert ist (z.B. durch den Genitiv) würde nicht den Unterschied als semantisch aber nicht als syntaktisch klassifizieren.


----------



## bearded

Sorry, mit der Vorstellung, dass die Angabe ,,Meereshöhe'' (= über Meereshöhe) ein Attribut - und sei es nur syntaktisch - darstelle, kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Hieße es explizit ,,über Meereshöhe'', würdest Du den Ausdruck immer noch als Attribut bezeichnen? Oder eher als Adverbial?...


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Sorry, mit der Vorstellung, dass die Angabe ,,Meereshöhe'' (= über Meereshöhe) ein Attribut - und sei es nur syntaktisch - darstelle, kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Hieße es explizit ,,über Meereshöhe'', würdest Du den Ausdruck immer noch als Attribut bezeichnen? Oder eher als Adverbial?...


Das sind keine Widersprüche. Adverbiale können durchaus als Attribute fungieren. Beispiel:
_Das Auto auf der anderen Seite der Straße ist rot._


----------



## elroy

Meine Antwort hat auf die Frage von @bearded abgezielt, ob man „1000-m-Meereshöhe“ schreiben könne. Syntaktisch gesehen steht „Meehershöhe“ im selben Verhältnis zu „1000 m“ wie „Zucker“ zu „100 Gramm“. Zuerst wird eine Messung gegeben, und dann wird mit einem ungebeugten Attribut präzisiert, um was es bei der Messung geht. Das Attribut fungiert als eine Art „Etikette“, die _semantisch_ auf mehrerlei hinweisen kann. Man kann „1000-m-Meereshöhe“ aus denselben Gründen nicht schreiben wie bei „100-Gramm-Zucker“. Vielleicht kann man es so analysieren, dass in beiden Fällen eine Präposition elidiert wird: „1000 m *über* Meereshöhe“, „100 Gramm _*von*_ Zucker“.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> „1000 m *über* Meereshöhe“, „100 Gramm _*von*_ Zucker“.


Tatsache ist, dass für mich zwei verschiedene Ergänzungen - wie diese - eben auch zwei verschiedene syntaktische Funktionen darstellen (s. #35).  Ein so weitgreifender Begriff ,,Attribut'', wie von berndf geschildert und von Dir auch als ,,Etikette'' angenommen, kommt mir (und laut meiner Grammatik) unüblich vor.
Der bisherigen Meinungsverschiedenheit dürften terminologische Unterschiede zugrundeliegen.


----------



## elroy

Es sind definitiv beide _ungebeugte Attribute_. Es würde mich sehr, sehr überraschen, wenn irgendein (ernstzunehmendes) Grammatikwerk etwas anderes behaupten würde. 

Meine Umschreibung mit den Präpositionen war nur ein Versuch, die syntaktische Gleichheit zu verdeutlichen. Das scheint den gegenteiligen Effekt gehabt zu haben  also kannst Du das ignorieren. Ganz abgesehen davon, wie man die beiden jeweils umschreiben _könnte_, ist die syntaktische Konstruktion ein und dieselbe. (Ich weiß übrigens nicht, was Du mit "syntaktischer _Funktion_" meinst, aber den Begriff habe ich nicht verwendet.)


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Ich weiß übrigens nicht, was Du mit "syntaktischer _Funktion_" meinst


Syntaktische Funktionen sind für mich Subjekt, Prädikat, Ergänzungen (=Komplemente)...
Ausdrücke, die zwei verschiedene Ergänzungen beinhalten, sind laut meiner Grammatik keineswegs ein und ,,dieselbe syntaktische Konstruktion'' - und erst recht nicht, wenn die eine nur eine abgekürzte Angabe darstellt, die ebensogut in Klammern stehen könnte: 100 Meter (Meereshöhe) = (auf die Meereshöhe bezogen/über Meereshöhe).
Die von Dir den Elementen ,,Zucker'' und ,,Meereshöhe'' jeweils als Beispiel hinzugefügten Präpositionen haben deutlich gezeigt, dass es sich (auch für Dich) um zwei verschiedene Ergänzungen handelt. Diese unter dem einheitlichen _umbrella ,,_Attribut'' aufzunehmen ist für mich nicht leicht nachvollziehbar. Für mich sind das nicht nur semantische, sondern eben auch syntaktische Unterschiede.


----------



## berndf

Ich verstehe dich nicht so ganz. Stellst Du in Frage, dass _1000 Meter Meereshöhe_ eine NP ist und _Meter _das Führungssubstantiv dieser _NP _ist und _Meereshöhe _unflektiert ist? Wie sollte man die syntaktische Funktion von _Meereshöhe _denn anders als als _unflektiertes Attribut_ beschreiben?


----------



## elroy

Let me try to explain this a different way.

In some languages, you absolutely must have a preposition in both cases.

In English, for example:

100 grams *of* sugar  
100 grams sugar 

1000 meters _*above*_ sea level 
1000 meters sea level 

German, on the other hand, allows _elision of the preposition after units of measurement_.  The relationship between the unit of measurement and the specification is understood from context and is _semantically_ determined.  The _syntactic_ structure is the same.  In each case, the noun is added as a "label," as I said, _with no need for a preposition and no need for an inflection_. 

Another example:

_Den Mann habe ich gestern gesehen.
Dem Mann habe ich gestern geholfen. 
Des Mannes habe ich gestern gedacht. _

All of these sentences are examples of _scrambling / fronting / marked/non-canonical word order, where a verbal complement is fronted_.  In each sentence, the fronted noun is in a different case, so it has a different _function_ within the sentence; however, the syntactic construction/structure of all three sentences is the same.

The parts in orange are the parts that are relevant to identifying the _syntactic_ construction.

Sometimes, there are semantic constraints on syntactic behavior, but that's not the case here.  In both examples, the syntactic constructions behave identically regardless of the differences in semantics.  

The syntactic trees for the two phrases in the first example would be the same; we would just have a different elided preposition in each case.
The syntactic trees for the three sentences in the second example would be the same; this time, the difference would be that in each case a different _case_ is assigned by the verb.  This, however, does not impact the syntactic structure/construction/tree.


----------



## bearded

OK, I see that we have different terminologies and definitions. I would say that different ''cases'' represent different syntactic ''constructions'', i.e. semantics influence syntax.  You both on the contrary see a clear distinction between semantic functions and syntactic structures.
Consequently, I think that now it's clear why I could not accept the assertion _Es ist dieselbe Konstruktion , _whereas for you it was correct.  Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> German, on the other hand, allows _elision of the preposition after units of measurement_.


I am not sure "elision" is the right word here. For me "elision" means that something that is expected is just left out but this is not the case here. There is nothing left out. That would only be the case if _*100 Gramm von Zucker_ would be syntactically and semantically equivalent but it isn't.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> That would only be the case if _*100 Gramm von Zucker_ would be syntactically and semantically equivalent but it isn't.


Is there another preposition that would fit?  Or perhaps “von” was once grammatical but is now archaic?  I somehow doubt the version without a preposition has always been the only way to express this in German.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Is there another preposition that would fit?  Or perhaps “von” was once grammatical but is now archaic?  I somehow doubt the version without a preposition has always been the only way to express this in German.


I doubt it. You are taking _Zucker _as a partitive attribute like in Romance, which English has adopted. German partitives work a bit differently. In Romance and English there are unspecific partitives (_Take 100 gramms of sugar. 100 gramms of which sugar? Well, of any sugar._). This isn't possible in German. Partitives only work with specifics (parts in bold constitute the partitive marker):
_100 Gramm *von *dem Zucker dort_
_100 Gramm besten Zucker*s*
100 Gramm *von *dem Zucker _[unless _dem _is a demonstrative pronoun referring to a specific occurrence of sugar and not an article]_
100 Gramm Zucker*s*_
Synchronically, _100 Gramm Zucker_ is definitely not partitive. If it had originally developed out of a special case of a partitive I don't know, but it doesn't matter for synchronic analysis (but it would nevertheless be interesting to find it out).


----------



## elroy

Well, I think it matters if we want to determine whether it is diachronically the product of a similar development to what happened with “1000 m Meereshöhe” (assuming, of course, that that one is a product of an elided “über”).


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> assuming, of course, that that one is a product of an elided “über”


I don't think it does. At least not in my intuition. I understand _1000 m Meereshöhe_ and _1000 m über Meereshöhe _as both syntactically and semantically different. If I were to extend _1000 m Meereshöhe_ semantically equivalently I would do so like this: _1000 m [gemäß des] Meereshöhe[-basierten Maßes]._ I.e. I would analyse construct as structurally equivalent to things like _20 Grad Celsius_.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Synchronically, _100 Gramm Zucker_ is definitely not partitive.


Would you say that here _Zucke_r is an apposition to _Gramm_?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Would you say that here _Zucke_r is an apposition to _Gramm_?


Probably yes. That is how I would understand it. Semantically, this analysis is at least surprising, as appositions normally provide additional information but are not essential in identifying the referent of the NP itself but then there are examples for this too, like_ King George IV_, where _IV _is both, essential for identifying the referent and an apposition.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> appositions normally .... are not essential in identifying the referent of the NP itself but then there are examples for this too


It seems to me that such examples are very frequent. Suppose that in a small village there are only two persons called Fritz (a frequent case, I think).  Then, in order to identify the referent, appositions would be essential: Fritz der Schreiner vs. Fritz der Lehrer.


----------

